# Is there a Schippers Ring Cycle Somewhere?



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

This was in my YouTube queue this morning… with the shrillest Brunhilde ever…Anja Silja, who was my first live *Lulu* in the 1970s, unbearable.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> This was in my YouTube queue this morning… with the shrillest Brunhilde ever…Anja Silja, who was my first live *Lulu* in the 1970s, unbearable.


Just listened to Silja's battle cry. She could peel the bark off a tree.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Well, there's only one way to find out:

https://www.operadis-opera-discography.org.uk/CLWARHEI.HTM

"operadis" is a great site to find opera discographies. (I check it continually.)

There's no Schippers Rheingold, so there isn't a complete Schippers Ring. I leave it to other people to check the other operas.

N.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

It's unlikely that Schippers ever conducted a Ring cycle. Most of his operatic performances were at the Met, where he only conducted a handful of Wagner operas, none of them from the Ring.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Well, there's only one way to find out:
> 
> https://www.operadis-opera-discography.org.uk/CLWARHEI.HTM
> 
> ...


It is a great site, I've come upon it accidentally.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

There's a video of this performance too.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

adriesba said:


> There's a video of this performance too.


It appears to be the same video by different posters.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

MAS said:


> It appears to be the same video by different posters.


The same as which one?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The videos in #1 and #6


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

MAS said:


> The videos in #1 and #6


Oh, I just meant that there's an actual filmed version of the performance and not just the audio in #1.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

adriesba said:


> Oh, I just meant that there's an actual filmed version of the performance and not just the audio in #1.


Oh, OK, thanks. I thought I'd posted the video version. My bad.


----------

